
Hackathon Fundraising - caffeinewriter
https://medium.com/la-hacks/hackathon-fundraising-d41a00b8f762
======
varadhjain
Thanks for posting this!

Feel free to reach out to me at any point :)

~~~
caffeinewriter
No problem! Thanks for the awesome time at LA Hacks :D

